

Github: Latest commit per directory - fatiherikli
https://github.com/blog/1301-latest-commit-per-directory

======
aristidb
The wording is slightly ambiguous: You could read it as if it would display
both the repository global latest commit and the current directory latest
commit.

This is not the case. It only shows the directory latest commit.

Which is awesome!

